# Just a couple of pet pictures Add Yours



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"Mom, we saw him go down in the basement. Is he ever coming back up?"

"Well you know Dad, he's on the computer."*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"Sweet, I never thought Dad was ever getting out of bed."*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"Let's see Dad try to take a nap now."*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"Please ship me someplace warm."*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"Buddy, I think Christmas is over."*


----------



## Big Dog

Luna and Beaux cutting up!


----------



## Galvatron

my son and his dog share everything...you smell mine and i will smell yours

by the way its not a muzzle its a walking Aid.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"Honest, we weren't doing anything."*


----------



## California

What are you laughing at? You never saw me take a nap before?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Two buddies..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Cool breeze in the air and a little snow flying here and there. Nice time to air things out.*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*Ahh........this feels good*


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

*"I know it's not my play crib..........just try to move me."*


----------



## Ice Queen

Super pictures...............more?


----------



## pirate_girl

Just in case anyone missed them in another thread---

The Divine Miss Gretchen.. my little fatty sausage


----------



## kermit2

This is Buddy.


----------



## ghautz

Here's Freddy.  He had an amazing vocabulary and a great personality.  We really miss him.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Great pictures everybody


----------



## pixie

You guys have some fun looking pets ! I love the smile on Big Dog's yellow dog 

This is Chewbarka , better known as Chewy. He is relaxed ( unless he's gone into safety mode; then he vibrates ) smart and friendly to all. Until the last year, he had an epileptic fit once a month. He's 12 years old.


----------



## Big Dog

Sid and Harley with a closeup of Sid ......... reminds me, I gotta get some better picture of those 2!


----------



## lifesaver91958

very beautiful pets and i see that they are truely very happy.


----------



## HulaMac

Where's Wald.........er Koapaka.


----------



## lifesaver91958

heehee


----------



## HulaMac




----------



## lifesaver91958

OMG! Now that's just too damn funny. You think that maybe he/she is trying to tell you something, about the plant?


----------



## HulaMac

No, he's just marking his territory.


----------



## lifesaver91958

Opps! thinking about it now, since the dog is lifting it's leg it's got to be a he.


----------



## lifesaver91958

Cute dog though


----------



## lifesaver91958

And a beautiful plant


----------



## Erik

Pogo - purebred Aussie Shepherd, weighed 8 pounds at 8 weeks on 3/13 when we brought him home from the shelter, now 25 pounds and growing like a weed.


----------



## muleman RIP

Here is my new baby all wore out from playing hard. She is 13 weeks old and already 28 lbs. I recently lost my old gsd and the wife found this pup a week ago. She races and chases with the rotten little pomeranion and the cats.


----------



## pirate_girl

Erik and MM, those are some precious doggies


----------



## Erik

GSD's are one of my favorite breeds.
she's going to be a good size when she's grown.
I'll look forward to more pics of her in motion!


----------



## Galvatron

Here's our little pooch(GSD X Rotti)...she loves to play stick.


----------



## Erik

such a dainty, fragile looking pup - you better take care not to play too rough with her...


----------



## Galvatron

Erik said:


> such a dainty, fragile looking pup - you better take care not to play too rough with her...



Thing is Erik she is so so soft....she rarely barks...never heard her Growl even in play...even to soft to tell the Kittens to get out of her bed(she lays next to the bed)....wont even twitch an ear when there is a knock at the door....


Great protection eh....but we do Love her to bits.


----------



## Erik

bring her with when you come for the races -- our 3 will have a blast playing with her.  (OK, actually Charlie will go have a lie down under the steps, but Denali & Pogo will make sure she feels welcome)


----------



## lilnixon

a few pic of our babies


----------



## pirate_girl

Awwwwwww!! Forrest, Shelby and Monaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Hey, who's that dude with the chainsaw?


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

loralei said:


> Awwwwwww!! Forrest, Shelby and Monaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> Hey, who's that dude with the chainsaw?


 
Lollie, the Dude with the saw is Mona.  The old dog in the red shirt is Mona's dog, Nixon.

You're welcome.  Glad to clear that up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Lollie, the Dude with the saw is Mona.  The old dog in the red shirt is Mona's dog, Nixon.
> 
> You're welcome.  Glad to clear that up.


Ha.. you're in trouble!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Oh nay,nay, NAY I cry.  Clearly, as the photo reveals, not the result of controled breeding and obviously only capable of learning a few tricks But Mona loves him anyway.


----------



## Gerard

Galvatron said:


> Here's our little pooch(GSD X Rotti)...she loves to play stick.



In the USA we'd call that a log! Nice photo.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Great pictures everybody.  I'll have to see if I can find some of our two.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like nixon is getting a little grey in the muzzle! As  we all get older we resemble our pets more.


----------



## muleman RIP

muleman said:


> Here is my new baby all wore out from playing hard. She is 13 weeks old and already 28 lbs. I recently lost my old gsd and the wife found this pup a week ago. She races and chases with the rotten little pomeranion and the cats.


She is not as cute in my eyes today!! She chewed the cord to moms brand new laptop and apparently shorted it out. It tries to start on battery but won't charge or run on a brand new a/c adapter. She is out in the kennel while I attempt to tear it apart.


----------



## butterflygazer

my puppy for my kids:


----------



## butterflygazer

meet cookies and cream:


----------



## butterflygazer

Paule


----------



## butterflygazer

i even have a pet racoon and baby deer:









        what can i say... i lived on a farm


----------



## muleman RIP

My little baby is getting some size to her. She loves to go along out to put wood in the boiler or my workshop. She is 10 months now and weighs too much for me to hold her on the scales anymore. I will take her down to the vet to weigh her but I am guessing she is 85 lbs. had to get a new collar for her yesterday. her old collar was 17 inch long and the new one is 22 max.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Our two worthless cats .
Buttons and Tippy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hershey in one of his many active positions.  You want to find Hershey in my house, you don't have to look far.  He's either sleeping by the back door, lying on the couch, or sleeping in his bed.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hershey seems like my girl. Goes all out and then drops for a nap. My girl takes up so much of the big couch you can barely sit down with her. She came in and jumped on me in bed the other morning and it felt like someone threw a bag of concrete on me.


----------



## thcri RIP

I have one of our Annie that was just taken the other night.  She is thinking she should help us with the turkey we just cooked.


----------



## pirate_girl

Beautiful pets y'all


----------



## Big Dog

Hey Murph, took a quit pic of Luna ........ she looks familiar to Annie?


----------



## norscaner

Bradie..My daughters 5 year old Basset


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Hey Murph, took a quit pic of Luna ........ she looks familiar to Annie?



Yep not much difference is there?  Luna jumping around in some of the first pics you posted is Annie all over.  Annie is a runner even at ten years old.  I get the ATV out and she goes wild.  And does her best to stay in front of me.  If I go to slow she turns and coaxes me to catch up.  Couple more.


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> Yep not much difference is there?  Luna jumping around in some of the first pics you posted is Annie all over.  Annie is a runner even at ten years old.  I get the ATV out and she goes wild.  And does her best to stay in front of me.  If I go to slow she turns and coaxes me to catch up.  Couple more.



Both my labs take a fit when I get on the quad, they adjust their speed by the sound of my throttling ...........


----------



## Big Dog

Recent spur of the moment pic's from Cheryl's iphone ........ Luna is her name, charm is her game!


----------



## snow dog

Custer on the snow


----------



## JimVT




----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Bryce canyon and Felix the catLazy dayzwho me?


----------



## Ice Queen

Action shot!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hershey still hard at work.
Snickers the kitty
Caramel the guinea pig.


----------



## Ironman

This is May, we found her at the pound. She is really smart and has a great personality. She even likes the scat...


----------



## squerly

What a pretty dog May is! Oh, and hi Scat!


----------



## squerly

Shep at 8 months, 4 months and 6 weeks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cute, Squirrel!

Guess I'll play along. Have only one on my computer here at work, tho. That's Kaluha, our Golden. 2.5 years old about now. She's the good lookin' one in the middle.


----------



## luvs

tig (the pleasantly plump one)
& sharlie-girl babbit


----------



## SShepherd




----------



## luvs

tig is my boy, the pleasantly plump one.
sharlie-girl babbit is the dark one.
the uncolored photo is of charlotte, tig's littermate, that passed during a reaction to lidocaine. she was a calico.


----------



## bczoom

When she's pissed.






When she's happy.


----------



## Catavenger

Those are great pictures. Here is a picture of my orange friend Commander Calgary.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quite the active bunch I have here.  I walk Hershey to the end of the driveway and he's out for 12 hours

At least they get along good!


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Those are great pictures. Here is a picture of my orange friend Commander Calgary.



CC looks in charge of things!


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Quite the active bunch I have here.  I walk Hershey to the end of the driveway and he's out for 12 hours
> 
> At least they get along good!


Hershey sure has grown Brian, or at least looks a little more fluffy.


----------



## taurus66

This is my Cat, Yebo.. Means yes in english, been with me almost since i moved to the uk and has been everywhere i have lived since. Real character.. according to my otherhalf he has the same personality as me.. Clumsy, grumpy, sleepy, full of energy at times too... and often quite funny...


----------



## Big Dog

Quick cell phone pic ............ Beaux and Luna


----------

